# MONGOs & DOLPHINs - 'A' Team - Sat.



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

One last trip with the "old" "A" Team (TJ leaving for Tampa on new J.O.B. opportuities - Fair Winds and Following Seas, Shipmate, hope ya make it back for some more trips with us!) 
Headed out of Sherman Cove 0630 headed for the Edge, 2' seas most of the way but layed down at the Edge. Our 1st Mingo hole wasn't producing MONGOs so cruised the Edge and hit a good marking spot, anchored up, and BAM, the bite was on. Got our limit of 10 per plus a small school of Mahi ran by ...and Skip was able to snag one before they departed.
Started to head back to State waters for some Red Snapper but rode up on a large school of Pompand Dolphinfish (Chicken Dolphin) and the FUN was on with everyone yanken' em over the side and into the well. Boxed 40 nice ones and then looked at the blood all over the boat, us, etc. Couldn't stick another fish in the box, and with 80 fish to clean (plus boat), skipped the RS and back to the Cove.
Great day with buddies and a good send off for TJ, SALUTE!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

More pics


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Sum more


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow! Nice haul!

Gesundheit to the guy in the red hat (first picture).


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Last pics


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice box of fish! Looks like a lot of fun was had by all.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Lots of fun guys. Moving slow this morning. Good Luck TJ, hope to see ya soon!


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Is that a Sitex bottom machine?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Great report as always. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Believe it is.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

The fish you got in the box are better eating than rs


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

awesome job - always enjoy your post


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job Gents. Always looks like you guys have a good time.


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

*fish*

Awesome catch of fish. Thanks for sharing!
Question, how deep do you actually anchor up in? I have never fished out there but thought everybody was fishing in 300' of water.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

jcasey said:


> Nice job Gents. Always looks like you guys have a good time.


We really have a good group of people that enjoy what we do and the way we do it. Not for everyone! But it's just right for us! We do have fun!


----------

